# How can I get hired at stores?



## M28

:sigh:sigh:sigh i"ve tried filling out applications for Walmart and Target online, and have had not luck at all. Reason why I havent filled out more is because i see all of this as useless, I cant even get hired to stock items?? Theres no other hope for me, Im either gonna get stuck working at a factory, where my family has worked for the past milenium or so.


Im not really desperate right now, if i was I'd get any job, but its really worrying me since my uncle is a drunk and you cant rely on him to go to work every day, he gets drunk Friday as soon as he gets out of work, and carries it through out the weekend, making himself sick and not going monday. He doesnt always do this, but Im worried that he'll get fired some day. My dad is the only one who truly cares, his the responsible one from my family you could say. I need to find a job so i wont have to rely on my uncle having to help my dad with the rent anymore, because his a wild card.


----------



## Perkins

I used to work for Target. Ugh. I'm pretty sure both those companies only bother with interviewing applicants if said applicant is over the age of 18, has work experience, and answered the questionnaire to their liking (meaning you answered as an extrovert), and if they are currently hiring. While hanging out in the break room at work with the operators I'd sometimes overhear them going over applicants on the computer and turning them down while stating traits that were needed to even be granted an interview.

If it makes you feel any better I'm pretty sure they've cut off benefits and it's really not much of a picnic working there. Take it from someone who was on the sales floor and did occasional back-up cashiering.


----------



## M28

Perkins said:


> I used to work for Target. Ugh. I'm pretty both those companies only bother with interviewing applicants if said applicant is over the age of 18, has work experience, and answered the questionnaire to their liking (meaning you answered as an extrovert), and if they are currently hiring. While hanging out in the break room at work with the operators I'd sometimes overhear them going over applicants on the computer and turning them down while stating traits that were needed to even be granted an interview.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better I'm pretty sure they've cut off benefits and it's really not much of a picnic working there. Take it from someone who was on the sales floor and did occasional back-up cashiering.


That's the problem, i am over 18. I'm 20 actually. Yes i have worked somewhere, but I quit after four days since getting out of work At 12 at night or even sometimes at 1, would really mess up my sleeping habits. I just need a job that I'll be able to work from day until afternoon.


----------



## M28

I have no idea how i made this thread in the friendship section, can a mod please move it to the Work section?


----------



## Perkins

M28 said:


> That's the problem, i am over 18. I'm 20 actually. Yes i have worked somewhere, but I quit after four days since getting out of work At 12 at night or even sometimes at 1, would really mess up my sleeping habits. I just need a job that I'll be able to work from day until afternoon.


Oh yeah, that's another thing. They really prefer it when the applicant can work nights and weekends because that's the busiest. As was often the case with me and my girlfriend. They always made me do 4 to 12:45 or 5, 6 to midnight.

I think you'd be better off cruising Craigslist.


----------



## Ineko

Have you tried monster.com or sites like that?


----------



## M28

Perkins said:


> Oh yeah, that's another thing. They really prefer it when the applicant can work nights and weekends because that's the busiest. As was often the case with me and my girlfriend. They always made me do 4 to 12:45 or 5, 6 to midnight.
> 
> I think you'd be better off cruising Craigslist.


Never been to craigslist, isn't that like ebay where you buy things off of people? Thats he only thing that pops in my mind after reading that title.


----------



## M28

Ineko said:


> Have you tried monster.com or sites like that?


maybe the problem that i have is that i haven't found other ways to look for a job, and by the sounds of it there is according to both of you.

Thank you


----------



## twilightmoon

I just applied to Petco two weeks ago, and today I finally got through to the hiring manager on the phone. He checked my job application and told me the reason he didn't call me back after seeing the submitted application is because the system automatically designated me as "not qualified" for the job.  I was shocked. He said it could be anything in regards to whether I have prior experience or if I didn't do so well on the online assessment test, etc. I had no idea you could be turned down for a job even BEFORE the interviewing process just because the system says I'm "not qualified" ??? I certainly feel like I qualify for the job. Yeah, my math isn't so great, but I can do basic math. They had both word and math questions on the assessment test, and I may have done poorly on some hard math questions... 

Otherwise, I feel like everything else I put down was a worthy potential employee. I put myself down as free from Monday to Sunday. Mornings, afternoons and evenings. I even said I could work on holidays and weekend evenings. I don't have cashier experience, but I wrote down my skills such as as knack for repetitive tasks, attention to detail and efficiency on finishing tasks quickly.  

Reading this thread, I'm feeling apprehensive about the whole "need prior experience" thing cause I have NONE of that. And there's no way I can work midnight to 5 in the morning. Hell, that kind of work shift could seriously mess up a person's sleep cycle if it's over a prolonged period of time. I wish I knew of actual places to apply to for people like me who have no experience. It really is like getting a door slammed in my face knowing some places will not accept people without experience.


----------



## The Phantom Pain

twilightmoon said:


> I just applied to Petco two weeks ago, and today I finally got through to the hiring manager on the phone. He checked my job application and told me the reason he didn't call me back after seeing the submitted application is because the system automatically designated me as "not qualified" for the job.  I was shocked. He said it could be anything in regards to whether I have prior experience or if I didn't do so well on the online assessment test, etc. *I had no idea you could be turned down for a job even BEFORE the interviewing process* just because the system says I'm "not qualified" ??? I certainly feel like I qualify for the job. Yeah, my math isn't so great, but I can do basic math. They had both word and math questions on the assessment test, and I may have done poorly on some hard math questions...


It's sucks, but yeah, retailers put _tons_ of stock into their online assessments. So if you want the call back, experience or not, work on mastering that.

Just a tip though: Watch out for questions that test your outgoingness such as "I prefer to not work on a team" or the like. I know they say "be honest", but to tell you the truth, it's a massive pit fall. The worst part about is if you flunk the assessment, your app won't even show up to the hiring managers in most cases, so be sure to look for the Strongly Disagree/ Strongly Agree answer key before applying for your next job. If you keep passing them, you'll eventually get a call back for a interview.

I can get past the initial online screening process to get seen, but I've been average at best so far in every behavioral based interview which is the only reason I still can't get a job at this point.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

You have to call and harass your potential employer to get noticed. This is what has worked for me. It's all about timing as well. At my store, we have small windows of opportunities where we have positions open and we review applications. ( There is absolutely no way of knowing when these positions are available because we don't advertise it, so job adds on career sites are usually bogus as I have seen open positions for our store being offered when we in fact had none. ) We usually review about 20 applications and then call in 3 people to interview for each position. We tend to just say "what the hell" and call in people who expressed a lot of interest in working for the company by calling in to follow up on their applications.

Other than that, by best advice is to avoid working in retail unless you really need a job badly. Unless you are capable off shutting off your emotions and becoming a robot, it is complete hell. I also don't recommend it if you enjoy getting more than 4 hours of sleep per night and you don't want to find your self flipping over your paycheck and wondering where the rest of it is.

If you want a decent retail job, you should try Costco. Rumor has it, they actually treat their employees like human beings. They start people out at $12 per hour and cap you off at about $20 for regular store associates. Most other retail stores will start you at $8.25-$8.50 while only giving you %0.8 raises.


----------



## twilightmoon

The Phantom Pain said:


> It's sucks, but yeah, retailers put _tons_ of stock into their online assessments. So if you want the call back, experience or not, work on mastering that.
> 
> Just a tip though: Watch out for questions that test your outgoingness such as "I prefer to not work on a team" or the like. I know they say "be honest", but to tell you the truth, it's a massive pit fall. The worst part about is if you flunk the assessment, your app won't even show up to the hiring managers in most cases, so be sure to look for the Strongly Disagree/ Strongly Agree answer key before applying for your next job. If you keep passing them, you'll eventually get a call back for a interview.
> 
> I can get past the initial online screening process to get seen, but I've been average at best so far in every behavioral based interview which is the only reason I still can't get a job at this point.


Ugh. Those assessment tests. Yeah, I'm too trusting with the "be honest" thing. I end up clicking the "prefers working alone" answer... What do you mean if I keep passing them? Like if the question continues to come up after clicking "Next"? Gah. I had no idea the job applying field could be such a gimmick.



RelinquishedHell said:


> If you want a decent retail job, you should try Costco. Rumor has it, they actually treat their employees like human beings. They start people out at $12 per hour and cap you off at about $20 for regular store associates. Most other retail stores will start you at $8.25-$8.50 while only giving you %0.8 raises.


And does Costco hire people with zero cashier experience? My brother actually insisted I try out, but I feel so intimidated applying *anywhere* because I have no prior experience. That coupled with what I just learned in the above post about how managers are already deciding who is worthy or not by some stupid pre-job assessment test. Don't tell me Costco has an assessment test too...


----------



## The Phantom Pain

twilightmoon said:


> Ugh. Those assessment tests. Yeah, I'm too trusting with the "be honest" thing. I end up clicking the "prefers working alone" answer... What do you mean if I keep passing them? Like if the question continues to come up after clicking "Next"? Gah. I had no idea the job applying field could be such a gimmick.


I mean the whole assessment, but yeah, they do ask the same question multiple times to test consistency, so answer accordingly.

And I believe Cost co does have an assessment, but you shouldn't let that discourage you.

I don't think Dollar Tree has an assessment, but the drawback is you have to apply in person, but at least you won't be filtered out by an online screening process.


----------



## PGVan

Tip from a retail manager (yes, me), if you're looking for a job (or get hired for one) that has potential for late hours, don't complain about them. There is nothing more frustrating than making a hire and then having said person try to tell me when they can work. Sorry, you applied for and got the job, you will work when I schedule you to work. The only acceptable lack of availability is for school and family. Those are the first two priorities and your third priority is work. Bottom line.

Sorry to sound pissy about this, but it's a newer thing with today's younger generation that a job is no longer a privilege that you have to earn. Young people seem to think that a job is a right and that it's also meant to be a convenience for you. Newsflash: It's not. It's there for you to EARN a paycheque and work the role in which you applied for, even if it means working until 1am.


----------



## haggybear

Yup, just remember a job is a job. And about the robot part, it may depend on where you work. At my last job some people droned on but there was usually a couple people paired up or big groups hanging out bs-ing away. Funny thing was was that most people hated that place, except for the ones in for the long haul. Sucked having to bite my tongue around them.

Basic advice from me, have open availability and be relaxed. If your anxiety shows through in the interview it may not help. Just remember, you can only go up from here.


----------



## The Phantom Pain

PGVan said:


> it's a newer thing with today's younger generation that a job is no longer a privilege that you have to earn. Young people seem to think that a job is a right and that it's also meant to be a convenience for you. Newsflash: It's not. It's there for you to EARN a paycheque and work the role in which you applied for, even if it means working until 1am.


Well I'm sure you were in a position where you were young an in a job search once too.

Tons of people can't work til' 1am because of public transit schedules and the fact that most people college aged can't afford a car note unless they have parents that provide for them in abundance or something, that's the main reason they're searching for employment in the first place. I for instance am in a position where I would have to wait until 5 am to get home if I had to work such a shift. I do it, but it's not exactly ideal and I wouldn't do it for more than a few times a week.

No matter what, that's by far the worst shift to give someone.

I mean I get that managers are more concerned about their store than their employees. I probably would be too, but I don't think looking for a decent shift makes them somehow entitled.


----------



## PGVan

There is an exception to every rule, which I would consider transportation issues. I've honestly never encountered a transportation issue with my young staff, and I'm in a city where buses don't even run on Sundays and holidays. Maybe I've been lucky, but in my experience, young people will have a parents' vehicle to drive to work, they will find rides from friends and/or siblings... bottom line, making every effort.

Granted, I don't have the early morning hour issues, but even with 9pm being the latest my store is open (twice a week and all of December), I still encounter young people who try to list the late shifts as "unavailable" only because they want to be at weekend parties (I even get the odd request for no Saturday or Sunday morning shifts for obvious reasons.) I don't put up with things like that.


----------



## twilightmoon

I have exciting news, lol. I took a stroll in my neighborhood and saw a sticker outside a window for a retail store called "Deals" and the sticker basically said they are hiring part-timers. The sticker also urged people to "inquire within the store" or go online to their website. I was too shy to go in, so I just printed the job application off the website and filled it out. The application looks fairly simple. They don't ask for references and only want listed prior job experience. Since I only have the office externship I did, I put that down along with my supervisor's name, even though I wasn't compensated for my time at that job. I was a little stumped over what to write for the question: "What prompted you to select this store as a potential employer?" 

Here's my answer: "Desire to be a valuable working asset in satisfying customer needs." =/ 

I need an opinion on whether that is an OK answer to put down or not.

Also, they had a question asking me to list my "special interests and hobbies". I'm scared of answering this question wrong. This is what I listed: "foreign languages, walking, stamp collecting, journaling, animals, volunteering." Sound okay?? 

For listing "special training or skills", I only put down my fluency in my native language (not English), even though I am not 100% fluent in it.

Now I'm freaking out because in order to turn in the job application, I MUST give it to the store manager in person! I tried to do this on Saturday, but the sight of so many customers waiting on line inside the store frightened me enough to not want to go in. And who do I ask, when I go inside, to find the store manager?


----------



## The Blooding

twilightmoon said:


> I have exciting news, lol. I took a stroll in my neighborhood and saw a sticker outside a window for a retail store called "Deals" and the sticker basically said they are hiring part-timers. The sticker also urged people to "inquire within the store" or go online to their website. I was too shy to go in, so I just printed the job application off the website and filled it out. The application looks fairly simple. They don't ask for references and only want listed prior job experience. Since I only have the office externship I did, I put that down along with my supervisor's name, even though I wasn't compensated for my time at that job. I was a little stumped over what to write for the question: "What prompted you to select this store as a potential employer"
> 
> Here's my answer: "Desire to be a valuable working asset in satisfying customer needs" =/
> 
> I need an opinion on whether that is an OK answer to put down or not.
> 
> Also, they had a question asking me to list my "special interests and hobbies". I'm scared of answering this question wrong. This is what I listed: "foreign languages, walking, stamp collecting, journaling, animals, volunteering." Sound okay??
> 
> For listing "special training or skills" , I only put down my fluency in my native language (not English), even though I am not 100% fluent in it.
> 
> Now I'm freaking out because in order to turn in the job application, I MUST give it to the store manager in person! I tried to do this on Saturday, but the sight of so many customers waiting on line inside the store frightened me enough to not want to go in. And who do I ask, when I go inside, to find the store manager?


For the two application fields, I usually leave those two blank, so that sounds good to me.

As far as when to turn it in, try mornings Monday-Thursday, that's when most store managers usually work and set up the store, and it's perfect because their won't be many customers.

Also, you shouldn't feel too out of place doing it because I'm sure they get people submitting apps all the time.


----------



## twilightmoon

The Blooding said:


> For the two application fields, I usually leave those two blank, so that sounds good to me.
> 
> As far as when to turn it in, try mornings Monday-Thursday, that's when most store managers usually work and set up the store, and it's perfect because their won't be many customers.
> 
> Also, you shouldn't feel too out of place doing it because I'm sure they get people submitting apps all the time.


Thank you for the advice.  I truly appreciate the feedback, especially since I was waiting for someone to reply (lol, I kept refreshing the page after I posted my last message). Mornings sound like a good time to go. Unfortunately, I woke up at noon today LOL, so I thought maybe that would be too late to go in. They open at 8 AM on Mondays to Saturdays, so I will try to go to sleep earlier and be up by 9 AM tomorrow so I can turn it in.

I'll try to keep in mind that I'm not the only one submitting an application, but I often feel like I am due to being self-conscious about taking the initiative to actually go in the store and such. Also, I'm pretty scared that the store manager will not only take my application, but actually glance at it and start asking me questions on the spot. Eeek.


----------



## The Blooding

twilightmoon said:


> Thank you for the advice.  I truly appreciate the feedback, especially since I was waiting for someone to reply (lol, I kept refreshing the page after I posted my last message). Mornings sound like a good time to go. Unfortunately, I woke up at noon today LOL, so I thought maybe that would be too late to go in. They open at 8 AM on Mondays to Saturdays, so I will try to go to sleep earlier and be up by 9 AM tomorrow so I can turn it in.
> 
> I'll try to keep in mind that I'm not the only one submitting an application, but I often feel like I am due to being self-conscious about taking the initiative to actually go in the store and such. Also, I'm pretty scared that the store manager will not only take my application, but actually glance at it and start asking me questions on the spot. Eeek.


Well be prepared just in case.

That's probably the only advantage to online. You don't have to worry about a possible interview on the spot. But if you do end up getting the job, it'll be well worth it.


----------



## Ksdanman

Walmart will probably get back to you...they more reject people by the crappy environment... though I do live in the Midwest which is different then New York. 

I would suggest going around and meeting people at places though and just talking very formally. It actually just gets boring more then anything else.
When you go to places just ask the cashier: Hey do you have any positions available? I am looking for ...., ..., .... The cashier responds yes or no and gives you an application or not. Rarely is the manager going to talk to you until an interview ( which you will have to do). But you can practically script your whole interaction.... it is easier then social interaction. In fact even working interactions are pretty scripted: hey may I help you? , welcome to wal-mart, etc. . The hardest part is interacting with coworkers who in big box retail can be real d***s (because they are treated like ****), and not blowing up at some of the customers who want their stuff yesterday.


----------



## CoffeeGuy

From my experience one of the best ways to get interviewed for a retail job is to make sure you have wide open work availability. Especially late hours and weekends.


----------



## twilightmoon

Sooooooo.  I went into the store today, but was majorly too freaked out to even try going up to one of the employees and asking to see the store manager. Ugh. Looks like I will have to try again tomorrow. At first, when I walked in, there were two cashiers who were dealing with customers so I tried looking for someone who was doing the inventory for the store. I did see someone, but as usual, my S.A. held me back. It's like I felt the urge to go right up to him and ask for the manager, but the minute my S.A. hits, it's like a light bulb lighting up in my head that tells me, "NO. DO NOT APPROACH." Often times it's troublesome because if I don't fight the S.A., I get pulled right into it. I have probably a few seconds, just as the S.A. is overwhelming me, to either fight it and go ahead with what I set out to do, and that's when I feel the flight or fight instinct kicking in. And it literally feels like the worst thing in the world to push myself to fight. The times I've done this, as soon as I fight and get it over with, then I feel calm. Yet somehow, the feeling of danger even as I am "fighting" feels horrible and always catches me by surprise. 

Advice, anyone? XD


----------



## The Phantom Pain

^ Well you have no choice but to just force it. That's the only way it happened for me. Just don't expect a all or nothing result from it and hopefully that will calm you down a bit.

I just wish there was another field that was easier to get into than retail. Mainly because it's _killer_ for people with SA.


----------



## PGVan

CoffeeGuy said:


> From my experience one of the best ways to get interviewed for a retail job is to make sure you have wide open work availability. Especially late hours and weekends.


That is one positive aspect, especially if you're not in school. One question I always ask in interviews however, is if a candidate is available on short notice in their stated availability. We all plan things for our days off, but the commitment to taking a shift when things happen (people get sick, etc) goes a long way.

In English, if I hire you, you're available on Wednesdays but it's not a day I regularly schedule you for, you better have a good reason to say no if I call you in.


----------



## CoffeeGuy

PGVan said:


> That is one positive aspect, especially if you're not in school. One question I always ask in interviews however, is if a candidate is available on short notice in their stated availability. We all plan things for our days off, but the commitment to taking a shift when things happen (people get sick, etc) goes a long way.
> 
> In English, if I hire you, you're available on Wednesdays but it's not a day I regularly schedule you for, you better have a good reason to say no if I call you in.


Yeah, that would be an important factor too. I've been called in on my days off occasionally and I try to come in when they need me. Although when I first started, it was a regular thing where I was being called in on days off about once a week, and that started to annoy me a good bit.

I understand managers being put in tough spots and things happening occasionally, but at the end of day I'm a low wage laborer, not an ER doctor. I shouldn't have to always be "on call"


----------



## BAH

You are just going to have to keep looking,look on Craigslist


----------



## twilightmoon

So I applied in-person to this bakery place. First I called them to ask for the job information (cause I had seen their "hiring" sign outside the store, which said "Girl needed for afternoon shift"). The woman told me they're currently training people, but haven't hired anyone yet. So I went in and left my name and number. It's been two days since then, and they haven't called me yet. I even checked my home phone caller I.D. constantly just to make sure I didn't miss their call. I hope I did not just get punked or that they are going to leave me hanging and never contact me.  I'm worried they already have enough applicants and aren't going to pick me.


----------



## Wreckloose

twilightmoon said:


> So I applied in-person to this bakery place. First I called them to ask for the job information (cause I had seen their "hiring" sign outside the store, which said "Girl needed for afternoon shift"). The woman told me they're currently training people, but haven't hired anyone yet. So I went in and left my name and number. It's been two days since then, and they haven't called me yet. I even checked my home phone caller I.D. constantly just to make sure I didn't miss their call. I hope I did not just get punked or that they are going to leave me hanging and never contact me.  *I'm worried they already have enough applicants and aren't going to pick me.*


Well that's job applications in a nutshell. You have to damn near be a spammer to as many jobs as possible to finally get you job app noticed.

In addition to applying in person, I say do like some others have suggested and try the master online job applications as well.

Maybe start with a site like Snagajob to give you a quick overview of who's hiring or not.


----------



## twilightmoon

Another update. I applied in-person to a second bakery and they contacted me. Unfortunately, I missed their phone call. I called back the next morning for a follow-up, but the manager wasn't there. I was told I'd get another phone call, but four days passed with nothing. So I finally emailed them and got a response back asking me to come in for an interview. Boy, I was terrified. I think I must have stumbled on my words at least three or four times and lost my words mid-sentence, lol. But the interviewer was very nice. About an hour after the interview, she called me back to schedule a "trial run" training session in which she could kind of get a feel of my capabilities. 

This training session was actually TODAY. Again, I was terrified. I was exposed to a lot of new things at once. Mostly, I was taught how to prepare food such as cutting a cake and placing them into individual plates as slices and then putting them on the store's glass display. The hard part was not knowing the food product names when customers ordered stuff. So in this area, the supervisor helped me a lot. Probably the thing that scared me the most was working the cash register and having to interact with customers. I had to bring food trays to customers who were staying in the store to eat. I tried my hardest to put on a confident smile, walk over to the waiting customers with the tray, say "Hi", put the tray down for them and tell them to enjoy their meal. 

The store's cash register is actually a touch screen and I had to simply tap in a customer's order depending on what they want. I had a little bit of trouble with this because I wasn't used to the system of how the food orders were categorized on the screen by type (cupcake, green tea, milk tea, hot drink, cold drink, etc). I was taught how to take food out of the display, too, but again the supervisor had to direct me to which one the customer asked for because I didn't know the food names. 

This is probably the hardest thing I have done in my life. I felt proud I made the effort, despite how nervewrecking it was. I just don't know if I made a good enough impression. I worked for three hours. By the end of it, the supervisor told me she'd get in touch with me again soon. Dunno when that is.


----------



## Imbored21

Restaurants and grocery stores higher failures like you and me. Most retail stores are extremely picky with who they hire.


----------



## The Phantom Pain

Bumping this because now is the time to apply if you don't have much retail experience.

If you've ever heard people say "they'll hire anyone" during the holidays is the only time that it's close to true.

The hardest part is passing the assestments.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

PGVan, how do you deal with working in a managerial position with your SA?



PGVan said:


> That is one positive aspect, especially if you're not in school. One question I always ask in interviews however, is if a candidate is available on short notice in their stated availability. We all plan things for our days off, but the commitment to taking a shift when things happen (people get sick, etc) goes a long way.
> 
> In English, if I hire you, you're available on Wednesdays but it's not a day I regularly schedule you for, you better have a good reason to say no if I call you in.


----------



## The Phantom Pain

Hikikomori2014 said:


> PGVan, how do you deal with working in a managerial position with your SA?


Seeing the type of person you have to be to make it in retail, I'd guess that he either doesn't have it or he's long overcome it.


----------

